# Coronavirus: boom morti ma contagi in calo



## admin (18 Marzo 2020)

Il bollettino della protezione civile di oggi 18 marzo sui contagi da coronavirus: i positivi totali sono 28710
I morti di ieri ben 475 (2978 i morti totali), i guariti 1084, i nuovi positivi 2648 positivi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Marzo 2020)

A Parma record di morti dall'inizio. Dato inquietante e inaspettato, a livello locale.


----------



## markjordan (18 Marzo 2020)

non calo , picco
35.713 totali
+ 4200


----------



## admin (18 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il bollettino della protezione civile di oggi 18 marzo sui contagi da coronavirus: i positivi totali sono 28710
> I morti di ieri ben 475 (2978 i morti totali), i guariti 1084, i nuovi positivi 2648 positivi



Che disastro


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il bollettino della protezione civile di oggi 18 marzo sui contagi da coronavirus: i positivi totali sono 28710
> I morti di ieri ben 475 (2978 i morti totali), i guariti 1084, i nuovi positivi 2648 positivi



il numero dei nuovi contagiati mi fa ben sperare


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Marzo 2020)

Quello che mi domando io però è:

Ok, stiamo tutti in quarantena, poi i contagi calano e bla bla bla. E poi?

Cosa succede quando i numeri diventano normali? Riapriamo tutto così riprende sto casino?


----------



## Wetter (18 Marzo 2020)

Ecco il grafico aggiornato della curva epidemiologica


----------



## Zenos (18 Marzo 2020)

+2140 infetti
+470 morti
+1060 guariti

Ieri i numeri erano:
3000 infetti
350 morti
200 guariti

Meno contagiati oggi.


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (18 Marzo 2020)

I nuovi contagiati non sono 2648 ma bensi 4207


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il bollettino della protezione civile di oggi 18 marzo sui contagi da coronavirus: i positivi totali sono 28710
> I morti di ieri ben 475 (2978 i morti totali), i guariti 1084, i nuovi positivi 2648 positivi



**Mancano i dati della regione Campania e della provincia di Parma**


----------



## Zenos (18 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quello che mi domando io però è:
> 
> Ok, stiamo tutti in quarantena, poi i contagi calano e bla bla bla. E poi?
> 
> Cosa succede quando i numeri diventano normali? Riapriamo tutto così riprende sto casino?



Io credo che finché non arriva un vaccino non torneremo mai alla vita di prima.


----------



## __king george__ (18 Marzo 2020)

il boom di morti è follia pura….sembra quasi surreale

faccio fatica anche a fare i conti sui dati del contagio oggi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Marzo 2020)

Ne staranno dichiarando si e no un quinto dei reali... Poi partono coi "guariti" che si è scoperto che sono potenzialmente ancora infettivi...


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Marzo 2020)

Sculacciacciughe ha scritto:


> I nuovi contagiati non sono 2648 ma bensi 4207



Come 4207????


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> **Mancano i dati della regione Campania e della provincia di Parma**



Già, l'unico dato uscito per Parma è quello dei decessi ed è di 34.
La media giornaliera era a singola cifra, sempre inferiore al 10... oggi mezza catastrofe a livello locale.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Marzo 2020)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ne staranno dichiarando si e no un quinto dei reali... Poi partono coi "guariti" che si è scoperto che sono potenzialmente ancora infettivi...



Beh si, è chiaro : le segnalazioni telefoniche non rientrano come casi perchè nessuno va da loro a fare il tampone.
Si da loro l'indicazione di stare a casa e si prescrive la terapia di base.
Non ho ancora capito se glielo faranno prima o poi questo tampone.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Marzo 2020)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ne staranno dichiarando si e no un quinto dei reali... Poi partono coi "guariti" che si è scoperto che sono potenzialmente ancora infettivi...



Fai tu che mia suocera formalmente ancora non è tra i positivi perché i risultati del tampone si avranno solo tra 4-5 giorni, ma la diagnosi è in realtà già confermata, loro dalla TAC già sanno se uno ha il COVID o no. Ovviamente parlo di persone che manifestano sintomi gravi eh.

L'Ospedale di Montecchio Emilia era strapieno l'altro ieri, mi hanno raccontato di scene apocalittiche con gente che arrivava e veniva subito intubata a catena.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il bollettino della protezione civile di oggi 18 marzo sui contagi da coronavirus: i positivi totali sono 28710
> I morti di ieri ben 475 (2978 i morti totali), i guariti 1084, i nuovi positivi 2648 positivi



Entro domani supereremo i morti della Cina, ditemi voi se è normale..


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il bollettino della protezione civile di oggi 18 marzo sui contagi da coronavirus: i positivi totali sono 28710
> I morti di ieri ben 475 (2978 i morti totali), i guariti 1084, i nuovi positivi 2648 positivi



Ma scusate quando il signore di sinistra nella conferenza parla di 0,8% di tutti i morti sono con 0 patologie ( e il coronavirus) cosa significa ? 

Che di tutti i morti solo lo 0,8% è morto per colpa del virus ? E tutti gli altri avevano da 1 a 3+ di patologie gravi pregresse ? 

No ho capito questa cosa.


----------



## Wetter (18 Marzo 2020)

Comunque vorrei far notare come in Veneto siano stai,solo oggi,effettuati oltre 5 000 tamponi.E' probabile che abbiano iniziato a fare i tamponi a tappeto anche agli asintomatici,non a caso oggi oltre 500 nuovi contagi in veneto,ieri erano la metà.


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2020)

Sculacciacciughe ha scritto:


> I nuovi contagiati non sono 2648 ma bensi 4207



perché? fonte?


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Come 4207????



Totale contagiati in italia oggi: 35713
Totale contagiati in italia ieri: 31506

La devono finire di dare i numeri dei MALATI che ovviamente variano sia perché ci sono i nuovi contagiaiti ma anche perché alcuni malti muoiono e altri malati guariscono, quindi è un dato che subisce variazioni diverse, il punto è che oggi, rispetto a ieri i contagiati sono 4207 in più


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Fai tu che mia suocera formalmente ancora non è tra i positivi perché i risultati del tampone si avranno solo tra 4-5 giorni, ma la diagnosi è in realtà già confermata, loro dalla TAC già sanno se uno ha il COVID o no. Ovviamente parlo di persone che manifestano sintomi gravi eh.
> 
> L'Ospedale di Montecchio Emilia era strapieno l'altro ieri, mi hanno raccontato di scene apocalittiche con gente che arrivava e veniva subito intubata a catena.



So che è presto, ma ha avuto qualche leggero miglioramento?


----------



## markjordan (18 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Come 4207????


dovete contare i totali
ieri 31500 oggi 35700 . 4200 in +


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma scusate quando il signore di sinistra nella conferenza parla di 0,8% di tutti i morti sono con 0 patologie ( e il coronavirus) cosa significa ?
> 
> Che di tutti i morti solo lo 0,8% è morto per colpa del virus ? E tutti gli altri avevano da 1 a 3+ di patologie gravi pregresse ?
> 
> No ho capito questa cosa.



Si esatto


----------



## Heaven (18 Marzo 2020)

La comunità mondiale dovrebbe agire contro la Cina, non è credibile che con 1,5mld di abitanti abbiamo solo 80’000 casi e 4’000 morti, avessero comunicato i dati reali avremmo preso altre precauzioni e si sarebbero salvate vite.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Marzo 2020)

dati in linea con le aspettative della commissione tecnica, da fine settimana dovremmo vedere i miglioramenti


----------



## Wetter (18 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Totale contagiati in italia oggi: 35713
> Totale contagiati in italia ieri: 31506
> 
> La devono finire di dare i numeri dei MALATI che ovviamente variano sia perché ci sono i nuovi contagiaiti ma anche perché alcuni malti muoiono e altri malati guariscono, quindi è un dato che subisce variazioni diverse, il punto è che oggi, rispetto a ieri i contagiati sono 4207 in più



La protezione civile è quella che da i numeri sbagliati,pensate in mano di chi siamo...


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Totale contagiati in italia oggi: 35713
> Totale contagiati in italia ieri: 31506
> 
> La devono finire di dare i numeri dei MALATI che ovviamente variano sia perché ci sono i nuovi contagiaiti ma anche perché alcuni malti muoiono e altri malati guariscono, quindi è un dato che subisce variazioni diverse, il punto è che oggi, rispetto a ieri i contagiati sono 4207 in più



Vabbè, finiremo ad elemosinare un tozzo di pane a breve... l'avessi sapuro avrei speso tutto a mignotte e prosecco


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma scusate quando il signore di sinistra nella conferenza parla di 0,8% di tutti i morti sono con 0 patologie ( e il coronavirus) cosa significa ?
> 
> Che di tutti i morti solo lo 0,8% è morto per colpa del virus ? E tutti gli altri avevano da 1 a 3+ di patologie gravi pregresse ?
> 
> No ho capito questa cosa.



Perché infilano nella lista patologici anche gente che ha solo l'ipertensione, come confermato poco fa in conferenza stampa (pazienti che avevano problemi di carattere cardiocircolatorio), praticamente anche se hai una patologia lieve ti infilano in quella lista.


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Marzo 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> dati in linea con le aspettative della commissione tecnica, da fine settimana dovremmo vedere i miglioramenti



Onestamente ci credo poco, non a te, ma a loro


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> La protezione civile è quella che da i numeri sbagliati,pensate in mano di chi siamo...



Non sono sbagliai in sé..è che sono dati che creano confusione perché parlano sempre dei malati in più..ma i malati cambiano di condizione da un giorno all'altro..

che poi sia un dato medico rilevante certo, ma il punto rimane che il numero complessivo di contagiati in Italia è 35mila


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> So che è presto, ma ha avuto qualche leggero miglioramento?



Il farmaco sperimentale (quello per l'artrite) sta dando buonissimi risultati, sta nettamente meglio rispetto all'altro giorno quando la situazione sembrava davvero molto grave, speriamo continui così, purtroppo le è tornata la febbre però. 
Speriamo possa uscirne il prima possibile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si esatto



Ma scusate quindi ( non per sminuire ) ma stiamo parlando del nulla. 
Il 4% si ammala, l 80% guarisce e di questo 20% lo 0,8% muore per colpa del virus. 
Il resto muore perché con età alta ( 70+) e almeno una patologia grave pregressa.

Corretto ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Perché infilano nella lista patologici anche gente che ha solo l'ipertensione, come confermato poco fa in conferenza stampa (pazienti che avevano problemi di carattere cardiocircolatorio), praticamente anche se hai una patologia lieve ti infilano in quella lista.



A ecco, doveva esserci una spiegazione


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> dovete contare i totali
> ieri 31500 oggi 35700 . 4200 in +



Ma se i nuovi contagiati sono 2 mila e passa come fanno ad essere 4 mila, non capisco.


----------



## Solo (18 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Comunque vorrei far notare come in Veneto siano stai,solo oggi,effettuati oltre 5 000 tamponi.E' probabile che abbiano iniziato a fare i tamponi a tappeto anche agli asintomatici,non a caso oggi oltre 500 nuovi contagi in veneto,ieri erano la metà.


Che è esattamente quello che ti scrivevo ieri...

Guardare i numeri dei contagiati al momento serve a poco perché grossomodo ti dice quanti tamponi stai facendo... Sostanzialmente puoi far risultare il numero di contagiati che vuoi facendo più o meno tamponi...

Meglio guardare il dato della terapia intensiva, perché se i numeri aumentano prima o poi collassa e allora i morti cominciano ad andare su in verticale...


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si esatto



Che poi bisogna vedere anche cosa intendono per patologie precedenti perchè un conto è se nel gruppo ci metti il dializzato, altro conto se ci metti l'iperteso che fa la sua cura giornaliera e fa una vita normale a tutti gli effetti.


----------



## Solo (18 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma se i nuovi contagiati sono 2 mila e passa come fanno ad essere 4 mila, non capisco.


http://www.milanworld.net/come-leggere-i-bollettini-della-protezione-civile-vt87362.html


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma scusate quindi ( non per sminuire ) ma stiamo parlando del nulla.
> Il 4% si ammala, l 80% guarisce e di questo 20% lo 0,8% muore per colpa del virus.
> Il resto muore perché con età alta ( 70+) e almeno una patologia grave pregressa.
> 
> Corretto ?



Diciamo che sto virus sta dando la mazzata finale a soggetti compromessi, ma sta anche mandando molta gente sana in terapia intensiva con polmonite grave..ora, questi poi magari si salvano ma saranno segnati a vita...

Per il resto è come ti ha detto Darren, le patologie vengono prese un po' tutte quindi diciamo che sta ammazzando anche persone che normalmente definiremmo "sane"


----------



## Mika (18 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma se i nuovi contagiati sono 2 mila e passa come fanno ad essere 4 mila, non capisco.



I positivi di ieri erano 31500
I positivo di oggi sono: 35700

35.700-31.500=4.200

Quindi ci sono 4.200 positivi in più rispetto a ieri. Fanno un gran casino con i dati... ma il calcolo è facile.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Onestamente ci credo poco, non a te, ma a loro



più che altro lo spero, ma comunque le misure prese dovranno cominciare a vedersi prima o poi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il farmaco sperimentale (quello per l'artrite) sta dando buonissimi risultati, sta nettamente meglio rispetto all'altro giorno quando la situazione sembrava davvero molto grave, speriamo continui così, purtroppo le è tornata la febbre però.
> Speriamo possa uscirne il prima possibile.



Dai! Incrocio le dita per voi


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Marzo 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> più che altro lo spero, ma comunque le misure prese dovranno cominciare a vedersi prima o poi.



Se non fosse così si incomincerebbero a vedere morti per altre cause, che non voglio neanche menzionare per quanto sono oscene nel 2020


----------



## Wetter (18 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Che è esattamente quello che ti scrivevo ieri...
> 
> Guardare i numeri dei contagiati al momento serve a poco perché grossomodo ti dice quanti tamponi stai facendo... Sostanzialmente puoi far risultare il numero di contagiati che vuoi facendo più o meno tamponi...
> 
> Meglio guardare il dato della terapia intensiva, perché se i numeri aumentano prima o poi collassa e allora i morti cominciano ad andare su in verticale...



E' difficile dire quale sia il dato significativo da tenere in considerazione in questa pandemia.
Se prendi ad esempio il dato della Terapia Intensiva ti può dare un'indicazione se i malati gravi stiano aumentando oppure no,però non puoi sapere se c'è un miglioramento della situazione,per dire al giorno d'oggi in Cina vengono segnalati oltre 2600 pazienti ANCORA terapia intensiva,nonostante i contagi siano vicini allo 0.
Forse il dato più attendibile potrebbe essere quello dei ricoverati con sintomi+il dato della Terapia intensiva.

PS: Oggi sono stati effettuati 17 mila tamponi,ieri ne erano stati effettuati 10 mila


----------



## danjr (18 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma scusate quando il signore di sinistra nella conferenza parla di 0,8% di tutti i morti sono con 0 patologie ( e il coronavirus) cosa significa ?
> 
> Che di tutti i morti solo lo 0,8% è morto per colpa del virus ? E tutti gli altri avevano da 1 a 3+ di patologie gravi pregresse ?
> 
> No ho capito questa cosa.


Penso che se fossimo in Germania ad oggi dichiareremmo massimo una 20ina di morti. Ma sono comunque i morti reali ci sono e dobbiamo fare i conti con queste cose. Significa che negli altri casi la porte è attribuibile ad un peggioramento delle malattie pregresse, tipo che ne so il diabete che unito al corona virus peggiora e fa morire la persona


----------



## cris (18 Marzo 2020)

Ragazzi, vedo che state a scervellarvi sui numeri ma fidatevi, non centrano nulla con la realtà. Qui da noi ci sono dati completamente superiori alle statistiche, anche Gori oggi l'ha dichiarato se non erro.

Il numero di decessi sono x15 volte tanto quelli dell'anno scorso in questo periodo qui in zona Bergamo. tanti di questi decessi non son conteggiati, non gli han fatto il tampone.

Ci sono centinaia di persone se non migliaia con evidenti sintomi da covid che non vengono tamponati. Anche tra miei parenti e amici.

i numeri della protezione civile son falsati, la punta dell'iceberg.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Che è esattamente quello che ti scrivevo ieri...
> 
> Guardare i numeri dei contagiati al momento serve a poco perché grossomodo ti dice quanti tamponi stai facendo... Sostanzialmente puoi far risultare il numero di contagiati che vuoi facendo più o meno tamponi...
> 
> Meglio guardare il dato della terapia intensiva, perché se i numeri aumentano prima o poi collassa e allora i morti cominciano ad andare su in verticale...



Ne parlavamo giorni fa ?
Ricordi?
Ci sono numeri che non mi piacciono e che mi fanno pensare stanno portando il 'motore' oltre i giri possibili.
Ti spiego il perchè :
Ogni giorno ci sono casi in 'giallo'(malati) che dovrebbero passare o nei verdi (guariti) o nei rossi(morti).
In teoria, in condizioni normali, dei gialli dovrebbero transitare anche nelle sotto - classi, tipo un soggetto in terapia intensiva che passa tra i ricoverati con sintomi , fino alla completa guarigione per poi essere dimesso.
Ora però sappiamo che da un pò di giorni a questa parte coloro che manifestano sintomi da casa non vengono sottoposti al tampone e ovviamente non vengono ricoverati, si portano in ospedale solo se le condizioni peggiorano.
Questo cosa implica? Che tutti i positivi giornalieri sono tutti o quasi soggetti gravi che necessitano di terapia intensiva, il turn over riesce a garantire dei posti e molto probabilmente in alcuni casi il turn over è forzato nel senso che non appena un paziente respira si concede il posto a un altro.
Ma cosi facendo il motore quanto può reggere??
Oggi sono passate un pò di settimane dai primi casi e un pò di posti in rianimazione li stiamo liberando ma se questi numeri giornalieri non calano è durissima.
Attenzione che i movimenti interni tra i 'gialli' sono anomali e forzati.
I morti aumentano come logica e inevitabile conseguenza.


----------



## Andris (18 Marzo 2020)

nel modello originario che seguiva il governo il picco sarebbe stato tra oggi e domani,poi calo nel week-end.
speriamo che questa ipotesi si verifichi nella realtà,al di là dei singoli casi locali


----------



## kekkopot (18 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Totale contagiati in italia oggi: 35713
> Totale contagiati in italia ieri: 31506
> 
> La devono finire di dare i numeri dei MALATI che ovviamente variano sia perché ci sono i nuovi contagiaiti ma anche perché alcuni malti muoiono e altri malati guariscono, quindi è un dato che subisce variazioni diverse, il punto è che oggi, rispetto a ieri i contagiati sono 4207 in più


Ora mi spiego il perchè sulla mappa dei contagiati mondiali il n. in Italia era sempre superiore a quello detto sulle varie testate....


----------



## cris (18 Marzo 2020)

> Il virus potrebbe aver danneggiato i recettori nervosi dell'olfatto causando un ridotto funzionamento.
> Se il disturbo non dovesse rientrare a breve fa qualche visita approfondita perchè il nervo olfattorio è molto delicato e se il tempo di anosmia si dovesse protrarre poi sarebbe difficile ristabilirne il funzionamento.
> Scusa se mi permetto ma da farmacista è un disturbo che so che capita dopo infezioni batteriche o virali.
> Se il covid-19 abbia anche questa capacità non lo so francamente,però ho letto che alcuni pazienti presentano questo fastidio sulle fasi finali della malattia(in fase di guarigione).


 [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION] ti rispondo qui in quanto l'altro è chiuso:

Ti ringrazio per l'interessamento, googlando "coronavirus gusto olfatto", anche in inglese, ci sono risultati eloquenti. 

Comunque, dopo 6 giorni di completo nulla, ora sto iniziando a sentire nuovamente qualcosa... tipo il 10%... spero migliori.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Marzo 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION] ti rispondo qui in quanto l'altro è chiuso:
> 
> Ti ringrazio per l'interessamento, googlando "coronavirus gusto olfatto" ci sono risultati eloquenti.
> 
> Comunque, dopo 6 giorni di completo nulla, ora sto iniziando a sentire nuovamente qualcosa... tipo il 10%... spero migliori.



Ottima notizia. Grande.
Mi fa piacere.


----------



## kekkopot (18 Marzo 2020)

Heaven ha scritto:


> La comunità mondiale dovrebbe agire contro la Cina, non è credibile che con 1,5mld di abitanti abbiamo solo 80’000 casi e 4’000 morti, avessero comunicato i dati reali avremmo preso altre precauzioni e si sarebbero salvate vite.


Non avremmo fatto un mazzo lo stesso... come tutti gli stati europei


----------



## Wetter (18 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> nel modello originario che seguiva il governo il picco sarebbe stato tra oggi e domani,poi calo nel week-end.
> speriamo che questa ipotesi si verifichi nella realtà



A questo punto non ha più senso guardare i modelli matematici perchè sono cambiate le condizioni al contorno,se un giorno fai 1000 tamponi trovi X positivi,se il giorno dopo ne fai 10 000 ne troverai XXX,questo succede se iniziano a "tamponare" anche gli asintomatici.
Quello che,per logica,succederà sarà un calo dei contagi ed un successivo (lento) calo delle morti per via dell'impossibilità del virus di diffondersi
Quando succederà?
A breve,dato che il periodi di incubazione massimo del virus sono 14gg.Le misure restrittive sono state prese ormai 10 gg fa,quindi siamo inevitabilmente agli sgoccioli,perchè il virus pur diffondendosi lo stesso (vedi la migrazione a sud,le passeggiate ecc ecc) non avrà più quella potenza di diffusione che ha avuto prima e durante il weekend del 6-7-8 marzo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma scusate quindi ( non per sminuire ) ma stiamo parlando del nulla.
> Il 4% si ammala, l 80% guarisce e di questo 20% lo 0,8% muore per colpa del virus.
> Il resto muore perché con età alta ( 70+) e almeno una patologia grave pregressa.
> 
> Corretto ?



Questo dato Lollo, secondo la mia esperienza diretta, è la più grande falla che c'è nella comunicazione della Protezione Civile dall'inizio.
Se è voluta o no non te lo so dire, non entro nella discussione del motivazioni che possono portare a comunicare questi dati.
Io non so come calcolino le patologie pregresse, se vanno a cercare un raffreddore o una bronchite di anni e anni fa, ma so per certo che i decessi causati da sola azione del coronavirus, in cui eventuali problemi extra non influiscono minimamente, sono molti di più.
Perché parlo con due/tre medici che fanno le radiografie, li intubano, e poi li coprono con il telo. Lo dico solo per questo, non per altro. Ho avuto un parente deceduto sanissimo, ma non è questo il motivo che mi porta a sostenere questa cosa.

Io sostengo che il dato italiano sui decessi per patologie pregresse sia completamente infondato, non meno che i morti comunicati dalla Cina o dalla Germania.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo dato Lollo, secondo la mia esperienza diretta, è la più grande falla che c'è nella comunicazione della Protezione Civile dall'inizio.
> Se è voluta o no non te lo so dire, non entro nella discussione del motivazioni che possono portare a comunicare questi dati.
> Io non so come calcolino le patologie pregresse, se vanno a cercare un raffreddore o una bronchite di anni e anni fa, ma so per certo che i decessi causati da sola azione del coronavirus, in cui eventuali problemi extra non influiscono minimamente, sono molti di più.
> Perché parlo con due/tre medici che fanno le radiografie, li intubano, e poi li coprono con il telo. Lo dico solo per questo, non per altro. Ho avuto un parente deceduto sanissimo, ma non è questo il motivo che mi porta a sostenere questa cosa.
> ...



A ecco grazie. È un dato “ errato”


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> I positivi di ieri erano 31500
> I positivo di oggi sono: 35700
> 
> 35.700-31.500=4.200
> ...



e il dato che danno loro come lo calcolano?


----------



## cris (18 Marzo 2020)

Comunque,ce una mappa che riassume tutti i dati e si aggiorna ogni giorno, su google basta scrivere "johns hopkins coronavirus map".

Ribadisco che i dati lasciano il tempo che trovano. 
Come detto, io probabilmente l'ho preso e ho 30 anni... molti amici idem.. ma la sicurezza non c'è per via del assenza di tamponi.

Qui in zona son morte nell'ultima settimana 3 persone che erano sane come pesci, nel giro di 2 settimane se le è portate via, gente di 42, 46, 50 anni. 

Ma ci sono decine e decine di casi non citati... gente giovane e sana prima di morire o ritrovarsi morente in terapia intensiva.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Marzo 2020)

Oggi tra l'altro sono andato per un ecocardiogramma del malato che assisto, e cardiologia è uno dei pochi reparti che ancora ha mantenuto la sua "indipendenza" da reparto Covid.
Ero seduto in sala di attesa e per la prima volta ho visto con i miei occhi quell'immagine che fanno vedere nei vari servizi ai TG.
Cioè due corpi con teli neri usciti dal reparto accanto (dedicato 100% a Covid), attraversano il corridoio, e messi in una stanza "personale autorizzato". Dopo ho chiesto al cardiologo. "Ma lì mettono qui di fianco? Quanti ce ne sono? " Risposta: "Magari fosse solo quella stanza. Le altre sono piene."

Ho contato i minuti per uscire di lì, sono un fan dei film horror o dei giochi come Resident Evil ma vedere queste scene cambia la tua prospettiva su tante cose.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Marzo 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION] ti rispondo qui in quanto l'altro è chiuso:
> 
> Ti ringrazio per l'interessamento, googlando "coronavirus gusto olfatto", anche in inglese, ci sono risultati eloquenti.
> 
> Comunque, dopo 6 giorni di completo nulla, ora sto iniziando a sentire nuovamente qualcosa... tipo il 10%... spero migliori.



Cris ma l hai contratto ? Me l’ero perso.


----------



## Mika (18 Marzo 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> e il dato che danno loro come lo calcolano?



Questo non te lo so dire per quello che fanno tanta confusione.


----------



## Solo (18 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ne parlavamo giorni fa ?
> Ricordi?
> Ci sono numeri che non mi piacciono e che mi fanno pensare stanno portando il 'motore' oltre i giri possibili.
> Ti spiego il perchè :
> ...


E fortuna che al sud per ora difatto non ci sono grandi numeri.....


----------



## pazzomania (18 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il bollettino della protezione civile di oggi 18 marzo sui contagi da coronavirus: i positivi totali sono 28710
> I morti di ieri ben 475 (2978 i morti totali), i guariti 1084, i nuovi positivi 2648 positivi



Un sacco di morti maledizione, una carneficina.

Ma come previsto, fortunatamente i numeri dei contagiati sono in calo e cosi continuerà anche nei prossimi giorni.

Non voglio sbilanciarmi, ma è quasi scientifico, siamo ai domiciliari; 

il virus non puo' propagarsi come fatto fino ad oggi, pure se qualcuno non rispetta le regole.

Voglio andare già oltre, anche se potrebbe sembrare prematuro ( ma secondo me l' emergenza nel breve termine l' abbiamo risolta, davvero questione di giorni):

In Italia, come ben sappiamo, possiamo resistere un mesetto con l' economia distrutta, ma dubito potremo resistere 2/3 mesi in questa maniera.
Si stanno approntando un po' in tutto il paese migliaia di posti di terapia intensiva, magari mi sbaglio, ma io credo che tra 10 giorni, si darà un po' il via libera a tutti e tutte le attività, i posti letto che stanno mettendo in piedi serviranno proprio a quello, per ricoverare quelli che sicuramente si ammaleranno, e saranno grossi numeri.


----------



## Controcorrente (18 Marzo 2020)

Riporto:

&#55357;&#56628; La presa in giro della Protezione Civile sui morti con patologie

Perchè dobbiamo sorbirci tutti i giorni questo manipolo di incompetenti che gioca con i numeri per non far percepire l'operato DISASTROSO attuato in questo mese?!

Quante volte avete sentito in questi giorni che buona parte dei morti presentano già altre patologie, quasi a voler tranquillizzare la maggior parte della popolazione? Ora, viene spontaneo chiedersi cosa si intende per patologie pregresse, e la risposta è allucinante: patologie croniche di vario tipo o altre patologie al momento del ricovero.

&#55357;&#56525; Semplifichiamo?
Chi soffre semplicemente di pressione alta o si è ferito e ha un'infezione in atto (curabilissima) rientra in questa statistica , e viene trattato quasi come uno già in punto di morte!! Già così capirete che buona parte della popolazione rientra in questa casistica e quindi PER FORZA anche i morti.

Ma approfondendo sono andato a vedere i dati dell'ISTAT che ogni anno analizzano la situazione di salute degli anziani (come sapete i maggiormente colpiti dalla patologia in modo grave).
&#55357;&#56628; L'85% di tutti gli anziani SOFFRE ATTUALMENTE di almeno una patologia cronica e a questo numero dobbiamo aggiungere le patologie temporanee.

NON MUOIONO QUELLI GIA' MALATI, MUORE SEMPLICEMENTE UNA PERCENTUALE IMPORTANTE DEGLI ANZIANI MALATI ... e trovo semplicemente scandaloso questo modo di comunicare.


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Un sacco di morti maledizione, una carneficina.
> 
> Ma come previsto, fortunatamente i numeri dei contagiati sono in calo e cosi continuerà anche nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> ...



Alcuni, non tanti, ma , come ben sappiamo, sono superflui, inutili e sacrificabili


----------



## pazzomania (18 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Alcuni, non tanti, ma , come ben sappiamo, sono superflui, inutili e sacrificabili



Io infatti ho sempre detto, anche discutendo con te, che il blocco totale era necessario a mio parere, ma ho anche sempre specificato che doveva durare 2, massimo massimo massimo 3 settimane.

Non può durare oltre, per tanti motivi, in primis il rischio di distruggere totalmente l' economia del Paese.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Marzo 2020)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Chi soffre semplicemente di pressione alta o si è ferito e ha un'infezione in atto (curabilissima) rientra in questa statistica , e viene trattato quasi come uno già in punto di morte!! Già così capirete che buona parte della popolazione rientra in questa casistica e quindi PER FORZA anche i morti.



Conferma quello che so, cioè che vengono considerate "patologie pregresse" cose assolutamente ridicole o irrilevanti ai fini del decesso.
Aggiungo però che sono molti anche i casi che non vengono riportati con casistiche completamente sane.


----------



## Andris (18 Marzo 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> A questo punto non ha più senso guardare i modelli matematici perchè sono cambiate le condizioni al contorno,se un giorno fai 1000 tamponi trovi X positivi,se il giorno dopo ne fai 10 000 ne troverai XXX,questo succede se iniziano a "tamponare" anche gli asintomatici.
> Quello che,per logica,succederà sarà un calo dei contagi ed un successivo (lento) calo delle morti per via dell'impossibilità del virus di diffondersi
> Quando succederà?
> A breve,dato che il periodi di incubazione massimo del virus sono 14gg.Le misure restrittive sono state prese ormai 10 gg fa,quindi siamo inevitabilmente agli sgoccioli,perchè il virus pur diffondendosi lo stesso (vedi la migrazione a sud,le passeggiate ecc ecc) non avrà più quella potenza di diffusione che ha avuto prima e durante il weekend del 6-7-8 marzo.



sì anche io mi aspetto netti miglioramenti dal prossimo lunedì,visto che i centri piccoli di lombardia e veneto erano stati isolati per due settimane prima di dare segnali positivi nei contagi

comunque ufficialmente sono morti più in Italia che in Cina in un singolo giorno: 475 qui e 368 lì.
questo è un dato che potrebbe essere inquadrato nel picco del modello.
che dire...vedremo nei prossimi giorni.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Marzo 2020)

La partita sul contagio l'abbiamo persa.

Non si fanno più tamponi per due motivi :
-1-perchè risalire alla catena ormai è inutile e vano .
-2- a livello di sistema sanitario il motore comunque è imploso e si può solo salvare il salvabile.

Questo aspetto è gravissimo a livello epidemiologico perchè non abbiamo numeri in mano o , meglio, quelli che ci danno sono falsati.

A livello di sistema sanitario invece abbiamo perso il passo.
La gente muore di più perchè la catena si è inceppata. Inutile girarci attorno.


----------



## sacchino (18 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo dato Lollo, secondo la mia esperienza diretta, è la più grande falla che c'è nella comunicazione della Protezione Civile dall'inizio.
> Se è voluta o no non te lo so dire, non entro nella discussione del motivazioni che possono portare a comunicare questi dati.
> Io non so come calcolino le patologie pregresse, se vanno a cercare un raffreddore o una bronchite di anni e anni fa, ma so per certo che i decessi causati da sola azione del coronavirus, in cui eventuali problemi extra non influiscono minimamente, sono molti di più.
> Perché parlo con due/tre medici che fanno le radiografie, li intubano, e poi li coprono con il telo. Lo dico solo per questo, non per altro. Ho avuto un parente deceduto sanissimo, ma non è questo il motivo che mi porta a sostenere questa cosa.
> ...



Parlano sempre di aumento dei contagiati e non dei nuovi positivi.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La partita sul contagio l'abbiamo persa.
> 
> Non si fanno più tamponi per due motivi :
> -1-perchè risalire alla catena ormai è inutile e vano .
> ...



Certo, è l' over-saturazione a decretare tutte queste morti.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Marzo 2020)

Com'è invecchiato male sto topic.

http://www.milanworld.net/coronavirus-contagiato-studente-delluniversita-di-firenze-vt86704.html



Noto ora che è del 26 febbraio. Minchia sembrano passati secoli, ed invece in appena 20 giorni è successo un disastro.


----------



## cris (18 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cris ma l hai contratto ? Me l’ero perso.



Non lo so, non si sa niente, non ti fanno tamponi.

io e la mia compagna che viviamo insieme, abbiamo avuto tosse - febbre - mal di testa e dopo un tot assenza totale di olfatto e gusto. quest'ultimo sintomo, googlando, pare essere caratteristico dei contagiati.

Un mio amico, 18 giorni consecutivi febbre oltre i 38, punte di 41... (per me è palesemente positivo ma sti benedetti tamponi non li fanno) ha avuto lo stesso sintomo.

Conoscenti positivi han riscontrato lo stesso sintomo.

Ma non posso saperlo per certo, sia chiaro... c'è un forte dubbio diciamo.

I tamponi non li fanno perche gli ospedali lombardi sono al collasso sul serio. Stanno spedendo la gente in aereo militare al sud italia da Bergamo perche non ci sono piu posti in terapia intensiva. un poveretto è morto sull'aereo nel trasporto.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il bollettino della protezione civile di oggi 18 marzo sui contagi da coronavirus: i positivi totali sono 28710
> I morti di ieri ben 475 (2978 i morti totali), i guariti 1084, i nuovi positivi 2648 positivi



Hanno preso spunto dai grafici farlocchi cinesi.. ecco i risultati.. la verità è che i maledetti hanno falsato tutti i numeri. Vi sembra normale che in Cina siano morti solo 3000? Numeri che l'Italia raggiungerà in poco più di un mese quando la Cina ci ha messo 4 mesi? Ma per piacere.. già i numeri italiani come quelli Europei sono falsati figuriamoci i cinesi..


----------



## Solo (18 Marzo 2020)

Zaia sta facendo una conferenza stampa dove annuncia che l'azienda Grafica Veneta ha donato 2 milioni di mascherine per la popolazione che verranno distribuite a tutte le famiglie tramite la protezione civile. 

Inoltre l'azienda vuole continuare a produrne altre cercando di raggiungere un prezzo accessibile. 

Grandissimo lavoro del Veneto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Marzo 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Com'è invecchiato male sto topic.
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/coronavirus-contagiato-studente-delluniversita-di-firenze-vt86704.html
> 
> ...



Ma poi avete preso l'aspirina come ha detto zio Zosimo?


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Marzo 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Non lo so, non si sa niente, non ti fanno tamponi.
> 
> io e la mia compagna che viviamo insieme, abbiamo avuto tosse - febbre - mal di testa e dopo un tot assenza totale di olfatto e gusto. quest'ultimo sintomo, googlando, pare essere caratteristico dei contagiati.
> 
> ...



Mia suocera che purtroppo è positiva ed attualmente malata ha avuto inizialmente i tuoi stessi sintomi, in particolare la totale assenza di olfatto e gusto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Marzo 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Non lo so, non si sa niente, non ti fanno tamponi.
> 
> io e la mia compagna che viviamo insieme, abbiamo avuto tosse - febbre - mal di testa e dopo un tot assenza totale di olfatto e gusto. quest'ultimo sintomo, googlando, pare essere caratteristico dei contagiati.
> 
> ...



Usti non lo sapevo. 
Stai a casa Cris, chiuso in casa per 40gg che se aspetti sti maledetti per il tampone è la fine.
Fai uno sforzo per tutti. Ti sono vicino bro.


----------



## Controcorrente (18 Marzo 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Hanno preso spunto dai grafici farlocchi cinesi.. ecco i risultati.. la verità è che i maledetti hanno falsato tutti i numeri. Vi sembra normale che in Cina siano morti solo 3000? Numeri che l'Italia raggiungerà in poco più di un mese quando la Cina ci ha messo 4 mesi? Ma per piacere.. già i numeri italiani come quelli Europei sono falsati figuriamoci i cinesi..



Se ti informassi su COME è stata fatta la quarantena in Cina capiresti che il problema non sono i dati Cinesi, ma come stiamo gestendo noi questa crisi..


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo, è l' over-saturazione a decretare tutte queste morti.



Esatto.
Massima stima e riconoscenza infinita per i nostri medici e sanitari ma il nostro ssn ha mostrato tutte le fragilità.
Del resto se tagli oggi e tagli domani....
Mi sento quotidianamente con amici medici che stanno lottando in prima linea questa battaglia e vi garantisco che non esiste il clima da libro cuore che vogliono farci credere in tv .
Sono molto amareggiati per i limiti che abbiamo.
Una mia amica a perugia è alle prese con pazienti covid e tutti con grave insufficienza respiratoria. Si tratta di un reparto internistico quindi senza filtro nè adeguata sala di vestizione e svestizione , nè presenza di camere a pressione negativa come in un normale reparto di malattie infettive. Si sopperisce con finestre aperte giorno e notte cosi se non muore di polmonite muore di freddo.
DPI presenti ma ad alto rischio contagio. 
Ma dove vogliamo andare??
Si salva il salvabile ma per i miracoli scomodiamo gesù cristo.


----------



## cris (18 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mia suocera che purtroppo è positiva ed attualmente malata ha avuto inizialmente i tuoi stessi sintomi, in particolare la totale assenza di olfatto e gusto.



Si, si, come te altre persone mi han detto la stessa cosa.
ma sinceramente credo di averlo preso. fortunatamente in forma lieve, ora sto bene a parte questo fastidioso sintomo che "parrebbe" essere in miglioramento.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2020)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Se ti informassi su COME è stata fatta la quarantena in Cina capiresti che il problema non sono i dati Cinesi, ma come stiamo gestendo noi questa crisi..



E' stata gestita da paese totalitario che è.. ma non cambia i numeri farlocchi 3000 morti in Cina in 4 mesi ma vi pare normale


----------



## cris (18 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Usti non lo sapevo.
> Stai a casa Cris, chiuso in casa per 40gg che se aspetti sti maledetti per il tampone è la fine.
> Fai uno sforzo per tutti. Ti sono vicino bro.



Assolutamente sono in auto isolamento preventivo insieme alla mia ragazza.
Per fortuna comunque il peggio sembra esser passato, mi sento bene ormai da 5-6 giorni.


----------



## Butcher (18 Marzo 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Si, si, come te altre persone mi han detto la stessa cosa.
> ma sinceramente credo di averlo preso. fortunatamente in forma lieve, ora sto bene a parte questo fastidioso sintomo che "parrebbe" essere in miglioramento.



Mi dispiace leggerlo. Vi faccio un grandissimo in bocca al lupo!
Grazie per averlo condiviso, questa cosa dei sintomi olfattivi e gustativi non la sapevo, è molto utile.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Marzo 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Assolutamente sono in auto isolamento preventivo insieme alla mia ragazza.
> Per fortuna comunque il peggio sembra esser passato, mi sento bene ormai da 5-6 giorni.



Il medico vi ha seguiti a distanza??
Ne sei uscito con antipiretici? O hai usato anche antibiotici?


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2020)

Come fanno questi tedeschi a registrare solo 27 morti? Bah..


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Marzo 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come fanno questi tedeschi a registrare solo 27 morti? Bah..



Ipotizzo: Se son ultra 80enni li contano come morte naturale, se hanno una minima patologia li contano come morti per quella patologia AGGRAVATA dal COVID e non il contrario.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Marzo 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come fanno questi tedeschi a registrare solo 27 morti? Bah..



Infatti è impossibile, ma molti sono ambigui sulle morti.


----------



## Solo (18 Marzo 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come fanno questi tedeschi a registrare solo 27 morti? Bah..


I numeri li fanno quelli della Volkswagen...


----------



## markjordan (18 Marzo 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Conferma quello che so, cioè che vengono considerate "patologie pregresse" cose assolutamente ridicole o irrilevanti ai fini del decesso.
> Aggiungo però che sono molti anche i casi che non vengono riportati con casistiche completamente sane.


appunto
prese in giro , inutili sofismi
hai il covid ***** di polmonite sei morto di covid


----------



## kekkopot (18 Marzo 2020)

Avete visto la metro di Milano com'era piena ieri mattina? imbarazzante... di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## pazzomania (18 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ipotizzo: Se son ultra 80enni li contano come morte naturale, se hanno una minima patologia li contano come morti per quella patologia AGGRAVATA dal COVID e non il contrario.



Possibile, ma sbagliato.

Perchè la causa della morte è proprio il COVID, non per niente, mai ci sono stati sti numeri di decessi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io infatti ho sempre detto, anche discutendo con te, che il blocco totale era necessario a mio parere, ma ho anche sempre specificato che doveva durare 2, massimo massimo massimo 3 settimane.
> 
> Non può durare oltre, per tanti motivi, in primis il rischio di distruggere totalmente l' economia del Paese.



Infatti ciò che voglio dire è che adesso siamo in una situazione in cui bisogna solo incrociare le dita, se si riapre tutto si richia il collasso sanitario, se si continua a tener chiuso "tutto" siamo segnati in tanti "giovani, sani e in forze". Si sarebbe dovuto fare qualcosa quando le regioni lo richiedevano, ora è tardi, sia in un senso che nell'altro.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Marzo 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come fanno questi tedeschi a registrare solo 27 morti? Bah..



Se si contiene il contagio e le strutture sono moderne ed efficienti si resiste molto meglio.
Guardiamo poi quanti soldi ha messo il governo tedesco per fronteggiare la crisi e arrossiamo al paragone imbarazzante con le nostre risorse.
Loro hanno 5 volte i nostri posti di terapia intensiva quindi se collasso sarà, lo sarà più in là. Non agli inizi.
Detto questo, ai loro numeri non credo nemmeno io e li detesto dal profondo del cuore.


----------



## cris (18 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il medico vi ha seguiti a distanza??
> Ne sei uscito con antipiretici? O hai usato anche antibiotici?


I medici, quando sei fortunato e ti rispondono al telefono, ti dicono di prendere Tachipirina e basta “ci son tante persone gravi che devo seguire tagli corto per favore, mi chiami se peggiora”. Va be, come biasimarli.

Io non l ho presa perchè ho avuto febbre lieve, sotto a 38.. è passato tutto da solo.

La mia compagna ha dovuto prenderla perchè è stata colpita più forte (probabilmente me lo ha passato lei), ma anche lei ora sta bene, pur avendo medesimo sintomo gusto/olfatto.


----------



## sbrodola (18 Marzo 2020)

Qua c'è il bollettino dell'Istituto Superiore di Sanità per capire le fascie di età colpite e le patologie pre-esistenti:
Dati aggiornati al 17 Marzo. Descrive le caratteristiche di 2003 deceduti positivi a COVID-19.
Di questi 2003 deceduti hanno analizzato per ora 355 cartelle cliniche.

Dato allarmante in Italia sono i 2629 operatori sanitari positivi al COVID-19. Probabile causa di una possibile diffusione della malattia proprio negli ospedali (dove gli over 65 anni sono più presenti in media)?


----------



## pazzomania (18 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Infatti ciò che voglio dire è che adesso siamo in una situazione in cui bisogna solo incrociare le dita, se si riapre tutto si richia il collasso sanitario, se si continua a tener chiuso "tutto" siamo segnati in tanti "giovani, sani e in forze". Si sarebbe dovuto fare qualcosa quando le regioni lo richiedevano, ora è tardi, sia in un senso che nell'altro.



Quindi avevo ragione, 15 giorni di stop immediato subito dopo i primi focolai, e non saremmo in questa situazione.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Marzo 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> I medici, quando sei fortunato e ti rispondono al telefono, ti dicono di prendere Tachipirina e basta “ci son tante persone gravi che devo seguire tagli corto per favore, mi chiami se peggiora”. Va be, come biasimarli.
> 
> Io non l ho presa perchè ho avuto febbre lieve, sotto a 38.. è passato tutto da solo.
> 
> La mia compagna ha dovuto prenderla perchè è stata colpita più forte (probabilmente me lo ha passato lei), ma anche lei ora sta bene, pur avendo medesimo sintomo gusto/olfatto.



Non so quanti anni hai, e non sono un medico... ma se hai meno di 40 anni e stai bene, siate tranquilli. 

Possibile ma davvero improbabile necessitare di un ricovero.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Marzo 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> I medici, quando sei fortunato e ti rispondono al telefono, ti dicono di prendere Tachipirina e basta “ci son tante persone gravi che devo seguire tagli corto per favore, mi chiami se peggiora”. Va be, come biasimarli.
> 
> Io non l ho presa perchè ho avuto febbre lieve, sotto a 38.. è passato tutto da solo.
> 
> La mia compagna ha dovuto prenderla perchè è stata colpita più forte (probabilmente me lo ha passato lei), ma anche lei ora sta bene, pur avendo medesimo sintomo gusto/olfatto.



L'aspetto più triste è questo : ognuno se la deve giocare da solo questa partita.
L'importante che tu e la tua compagna ora state bene.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2020)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Qua c'è il bollettino dell'Istituto Superiore di Sanità per capire le fascie di età colpite e le patologie pre-esistenti:
> Dati aggiornati al 17 Marzo. Descrive le caratteristiche di 2003 deceduti positivi a COVID-19.
> Di questi 2003 deceduti hanno analizzato per ora 355 cartelle cliniche.
> 
> Dato allarmante in Italia sono i 2629 operatori sanitari positivi al COVID-19. Probabile causa di una possibile diffusione della malattia proprio negli ospedali (dove gli over 65 anni sono più presenti in media)?



Per favore niente link esterni e niente copia incolla.
Leggiamo il regolamento per piacere.


----------



## markjordan (18 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Massima stima e riconoscenza infinita per i nostri medici e sanitari ma il nostro ssn ha mostrato tutte le fragilità.
> Del resto se tagli oggi e tagli domani....
> Mi sento quotidianamente con amici medici che stanno lottando in prima linea questa battaglia e vi garantisco che non esiste il clima da libro cuore che vogliono farci credere in tv .
> ...


che poi il 90%e passa dei contagi ha origine dalle carenze del ssn , medici non protetti l'hanno preso e distribuito
testarli e proteggerli tutti(medici e contorno) o non se ne esce


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quindi avevo ragione, 15 giorni di stop immediato subito dopo i primi focolai, e non saremmo in questa situazione.



Anche prima dei focolai, a fine gennaio (se non erro) lombardia e veneti chiesero quarantena per chiunque rientrasse dalla cina, magari non sarebbe servito a nulla eh. Però...


----------



## sbrodola (18 Marzo 2020)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Qua c'è il bollettino dell'Istituto Superiore di Sanità per capire le fascie di età colpite e le patologie pre-esistenti:
> Dati aggiornati al 17 Marzo. Descrive le caratteristiche di 2003 deceduti positivi a COVID-19.
> Di questi 2003 deceduti hanno analizzato per ora 355 cartelle cliniche.
> 
> Dato allarmante in Italia sono i 2629 operatori sanitari positivi al COVID-19. Probabile causa di una possibile diffusione della malattia proprio negli ospedali (dove gli over 65 anni sono più presenti in media)?



Sorry. non pensavo non si potesse linkare nemmeno l'Istituto Superiore di Sanità.
Quindi del mio messaggio non si capisce la prima parte, se volete cercatevi il report dell'ISS.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Marzo 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> che poi il 90%e passa dei contagi ha origine dalle carenze del ssn , medici non protetti l'hanno preso e distribuito
> testarli e proteggerli tutti(medici e contorno) o non se ne esce



E infatti...
A catanzaro una mezza strage in sala dialisi con medici, infermieri e pazienti contagiati.
Tutto ciò che non dovrebbe accadere puntualmente accade.


----------



## Solo (18 Marzo 2020)

Attenzione al Piemonte. Potrebbe essere la prossima regione critica....

Pure le Marche non sono messe benissimo.


----------



## cris (18 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non so quanti anni hai, e non sono un medico... ma se hai meno di 40 anni e stai bene, siate tranquilli.
> 
> Possibile ma davvero improbabile necessitare di un ricovero.



Sisi ma sono tranquillo ormai, stiamo bene da vari giorni. È tutto ok ora.


----------



## cris (18 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'aspetto più triste è questo : ognuno se la deve giocare da solo questa partita.
> L'importante che tu e la tua compagna ora state bene.



Eh si, ci son talmente tanti messi peggio che devi autogestirti.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Anche prima dei focolai, a fine gennaio (se non erro) lombardia e veneti chiesero quarantena per chiunque rientrasse dalla cina, magari non sarebbe servito a nulla eh. Però...



No, purtroppo sarebbe sarebbe stato ormai ininfluente.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Attenzione al Piemonte. Potrebbe essere la prossima regione critica....
> 
> Pure le Marche non sono messe benissimo.



Vedrai, non lo sarà.

Non vedremo piu' picchi come quelli attuali, le misure messe in campo* non possono non funzionare*


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vedrai, non lo sarà.
> 
> Non vedremo piu' picchi come quelli attuali, le misure messe in campo* non possono non funzionare*



Lo spero, in tanti siamo allo stremo, oltre agli ospedali...


----------



## pazzomania (18 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Lo spero, in tanti siamo allo stremo, oltre agli ospedali...



A me preoccupa il dopo, non vedo cosa si possa fare.

Perchè per abbassare i decessi e il numero di infetti, la soluzione è abbastanza elementare.

Ma poi?


----------



## Kaw (18 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me preoccupa il dopo, non vedo cosa si possa fare.
> 
> Perchè per abbassare i decessi e il numero di infetti, la soluzione è abbastanza elementare.
> 
> Ma poi?


E' semplice anche questo, bisogna stare chiusi un altro mese.
A quel punto il virus forse se ne sarà andato, ma non potremo più comprare il pane...
Altrimenti tempo 2 settimane e siamo di nuovo come adesso.


----------



## Solo (18 Marzo 2020)

Il ministro della sanità olandese è collassato in parlamento mentre parlava... Si è rimesso in piedi con l'aiuto dei presenti dopo dieci secondi...

Il ministro delle finanze tedesco oggi lavora da casa per un "brutto raffreddore"...


----------



## pazzomania (18 Marzo 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> E' semplice anche questo, bisogna stare chiusi un altro mese.
> A quel punto il virus forse se ne sarà andato, ma non potremo più comprare il pane...
> Altrimenti tempo 2 settimane e siamo di nuovo come adesso.



E' proprio questo il punto, come ho scritto un ora fa, sia mai che migliaia di posti ( apparentemente inutili) che si stanno creando in Italia da qui al prossimo mese, servano per quando l' epidemia sarà lasciata libera di agire ( pena la distruzione economica del paese)

C'è un altro modo, il migliore secondo me, ma richiederebbe una coordinazione mondiale, utopia penso.

Oppure sarebbe sufficiente una coordinazione occidentale, ma poi andrebbe lasciato fuori tutto il mondo orientale per parecchi mesi.


----------



## Solo (18 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me preoccupa il dopo, non vedo cosa si possa fare.
> 
> Perchè per abbassare i decessi e il numero di infetti, la soluzione è abbastanza elementare.
> 
> Ma poi?


Tracking come Corea, Taiwan e Israele.

O così oppure stiamo in lockdown per xx mesi finché l'hanno preso tutti e c'è l'immunità di gregge oppure hanno trovato il vaccino. Ti sembra economicamente e socialmente sostenibile?


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me preoccupa il dopo, non vedo cosa si possa fare.
> 
> Perchè per abbassare i decessi e il numero di infetti, la soluzione è abbastanza elementare.
> 
> Ma poi?



Esatto, e poi?


----------



## pazzomania (18 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> *Tracking come Corea, Taiwan e Israele.
> *
> O così oppure stiamo in lockdown per xx mesi finché l'hanno preso tutti e c'è l'immunità di gregge oppure hanno trovato il vaccino. Ti sembra economicamente e socialmente sostenibile?



Io lo farei anche domani. 

Mi sembra un po' sempliciotta ( quantomeno lunga), ma si potrebbe provare.


----------



## Solo (18 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' proprio questo il punto, come ho scritto un ora fa, sia mai che migliaia di posti ( apparentemente inutili) che si stanno creando in Italia da qui al prossimo mese, servano per quando l' epidemia sarà lasciata libera di agire ( pena la distruzione economica del paese)
> 
> C'è un altro modo, il migliore secondo me, ma richiederebbe una coordinazione mondiale, utopia penso.
> 
> Oppure sarebbe sufficiente una coordinazione occidentale, ma poi andrebbe lasciato fuori tutto il mondo orientale per parecchi mesi.


Ma quali posti inutili? 

Mi sa che non hai capito. Al picco non ci siamo manco vicini. Altro che posti inutili....


----------



## pazzomania (18 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma quali posti inutili?
> 
> Mi sa che non hai capito. Al picco non ci siamo manco vicini. Altro che posti inutili....



Al picco siamo vicini, come fanno ad aumentare se metà popolazione è chiusa in casa, e l' altra metà ha quantomeno alzato la soglia di attenzione a livelli paranoici?

Non vedo come potremmo avere numeri piu alti di quando si sbocciava in migliaia sui navigli.

L' unica spiegazione sarebbe che il virus abbia un incubazione di un mese.

Se c'è una variabile che non sto considerando, ditemelo che vi ringrazio pure.


----------



## Pit96 (18 Marzo 2020)

Comunque, se ho capito bene, bisogna distinguere tra casi totali e casi attualmente positivi. I primi (35mila) tengono conto di tutti i numeri dei contagiati che ci sono stati, i secondi (28mila) solo di quelli che sono malati ora (non tengono conto quindi dei morti e dei guariti).
La stessa cosa vale per gli aumenti. 
Rispetto a ieri ci sono stati 4mila contagi, ma l'aumento degli ammalati (vivi) è minore perché ci sono stati guariti e morti.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (18 Marzo 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quello che mi domando io però è:
> 
> Ok, stiamo tutti in quarantena, poi i contagi calano e bla bla bla. E poi?
> 
> Cosa succede quando i numeri diventano normali? Riapriamo tutto così riprende sto casino?



Ma è quello che mi chiedo da due settimane... e poi ? Si ricomincia? In Cina com è la situazione ? Finito tutto ? Hanno ripreso la loro vita normale ? Ha nessuno parla nessuno sa


----------



## sbrodola (18 Marzo 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Comunque, se ho capito bene, bisogna distinguere tra casi totali e casi attualmente positivi. I primi (35mila) tengono conto di tutti i numeri dei contagiati che ci sono stati, i secondi (28mila) solo di quelli che sono malati ora (non tengono conto quindi dei morti e dei guariti).
> La stessa cosa vale per gli aumenti.
> Rispetto a ieri ci sono stati 4mila contagi, ma l'aumento degli ammalati (vivi) è minore perché ci sono stati guariti e morti.



No, il contrario. L'aumento degli ammalati nuovi vivi è di 4 mila. Ma il numero totale di contagiati vivi non è aumentato di 4 mila, ma di 4000-morti giornalieri-guariti giornalieri.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Marzo 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Com'è invecchiato male sto topic.



Questo è degno di nota



> Ma ancora state dietro a sto coronafakevirus?
> 
> Gli altri paesi e le altre regioni c’è l’anno esattamente come noi, ma gestiscono questa assurda fobia per l’influenza plus plus in modo molto piú razionale ed efficiente.
> 
> ...



Leggenda.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo è degno di nota
> 
> 
> 
> Leggenda.



Zio Zosimo scomparso....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Zio Zosimo scomparso....



Lo Zio è un mito.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Marzo 2020)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma è quello che mi chiedo da due settimane... e poi ? Si ricomincia? In Cina com è la situazione ? Finito tutto ? Hanno ripreso la loro vita normale ? Ha nessuno parla nessuno sa



C’è un canale YouTube di un ragazzo che abita lì e fa i video Daily. 

Praticamente è una vita militarizzata, scendono da casa e gli misurano la temperatura e in ogni posto dove vanno gli misurano sempre la temperatura e devono avere una sorta di lasciapassare per entrare nei negozi. 

Ne sono usciti SNI , hanno bloccato il virus ma vivono blindati.
Entrate tutti nell ottica che il mondo è cambiato e il futuro non sarà mai più come 3 mesi fa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Marzo 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Assolutamente sono in auto isolamento preventivo insieme alla mia ragazza.
> Per fortuna comunque il peggio sembra esser passato, mi sento bene ormai da 5-6 giorni.



Dai dai forza e coraggio. È uno schifo, sento ogni giorno amici che perdono nonni e parenti anziani.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Leggenda.





Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Zio Zosimo scomparso....




Le ultime parole famose...

La cosa tragica è che in quei giorni, ripeto: appena 20 giorni fa, dicevo, in quei giorni le stesse cose più o meno le pensavano anche Conte, Zingaretti, Pippo Franco Sala, e feccia simile. Gli effetti della inadeguatezza di questi dementi la vediamo oggi in tutti i suoi tragici effetti. 

Eh ma andrà tutto bene e cantiamo l’inno...schifosi.


----------



## mabadi (18 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> No, purtroppo sarebbe sarebbe stato ormai ininfluente.



L'errore è stato non fare il tampone a tutti i malati di polmonite.


----------



## Anguus (18 Marzo 2020)

Boh sinceramente ciò che mi sorprende maggiormente in questi dati è la percentuale di mortalità, abbiamo superato la Cina già di molto. Se a livello europeo le nostre percentuali di mortalità dovessero risultare più alte di quelle degli altri stati serviranno delle spiegazioni plausibili da parte del sistema sanitario nazionale


----------



## __king george__ (19 Marzo 2020)

ma i morti restano sempre tutti over 70? anche con questi 1000 morti in 3 giorni? non è cambiato nulla?


----------



## sbrodola (19 Marzo 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma i morti restano sempre tutti over 70? anche con questi 1000 morti in 3 giorni? non è cambiato nulla?


Report del 17/3 su 2003 deceduti positivi.
L’età media dei pazienti deceduti e positivi a COVID-19 è 79.5 anni (mediana 80.5, range 31-103). Le donne sono 601 (30.0%).
Età media infetti 63 anni.
Morti con 70+ anni 87,7%. Bisogna aspettare il prossimo report per gli ultimi dati, di solito ne fanno 2 a settimana.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che poi bisogna vedere anche cosa intendono per patologie precedenti perchè un conto è se nel gruppo ci metti il dializzato, altro conto se ci metti l'iperteso che fa la sua cura giornaliera e fa una vita normale a tutti gli effetti.



Esatto..o quello che ha avuto un infarto 8 anni fa...


----------



## Solo (19 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Al picco siamo vicini, come fanno ad aumentare se metà popolazione è chiusa in casa, e l' altra metà ha quantomeno alzato la soglia di attenzione a livelli paranoici?
> 
> Non vedo come potremmo avere numeri piu alti di quando si sbocciava in migliaia sui navigli.
> 
> ...


C'è un semplice problema. C'è ancora tanta gente in giro. Gente che non ha mai fatto un tampone.


----------

